# Hey there



## Zoldring (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi

I'm a new member, former barista, and full time coffee lover. Personally a fan of V60 and a double espresso. Favourite machine has to be nuova simonelli and current bean of choice is anything by Gardelli Roastery


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Where are you based?


----------

